
So Good They Can’t Ignore You Book Notes - arikr
http://contentfiesta.com/book-notes/so-good-they-cant-ignore-you/
======
arikr
I checked out a bunch of summaries/notes on this book, and this is the best
one I've come across. Also great: this mindmap [https://alexvermeer.com/wp-
content/uploads/So-Good-They-Cant...](https://alexvermeer.com/wp-
content/uploads/So-Good-They-Cant-Ignore-You-183x1024.jpeg)

~~~
timpark
You linked to a thumbnail preview. If you remove the dimensions, you get an
image that's readable: [https://alexvermeer.com/wp-content/uploads/So-Good-
They-Cant...](https://alexvermeer.com/wp-content/uploads/So-Good-They-Cant-
Ignore-You.jpeg)

Though it might be better to link to the whole post:
[https://alexvermeer.com/so-good-they-cant-ignore-you-by-
cal-...](https://alexvermeer.com/so-good-they-cant-ignore-you-by-cal-newport-
review-and-summary/)

